# pronúncia de "omelete"



## Eduardo Rodrigues

*Olá!*
Como é que vocês—falantes nativos de português, como eu—pronunciam "omelete"?
Eu pronuncio assim: [ˌo.me.ˈlɛ.t͡ʃɪ], _e sou de Natal-RN._


----------



## anaczz

Eduardo Rodrigues said:


> *Olá!*
> Como é que vocês—falantes de português—pronunciam "omelete"?
> Eu pronuncio assim: [ˌo.me.ˈlɛ.t͡ʃɪ].


Seria interessante se indicassem o local de origem
Eu também pronuncio [ˌo.me.ˈlɛ.t͡ʃɪ], sou de São Paulo-SP


----------



## diego-rj

[ome´lɛt͡ʃi]

Rio de Janeiro, RJ.

Vocês pronunciam o i sempre [ɪ]?


----------



## mateus-BR

Itumbiara - Goiás.

Pronucnio Ô - me - lé - tshi.

Pensei que no RN pronunciava-se Oméléti.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

mateus-BR said:


> Pensei que no RN pronunciava-se Oméléti.


O *t* linguodental ("ti" em vez de "tshi") é uma das influências linguísticas lusitanas que se estão a rarear no português brasileiro em geral, nas zonas urbanas litorâneas principalmente. O *t* palatizado ("tshi") é que está se tornando—ou será que já se tornou?—norma pelo Brasil como um todo, o que inclui o Norte, o Nordeste e o Sul.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Em Recife ainda falam: _omélé[t]i._


----------



## JotaPB

Moro em Campina Grande, Paraíba, que, embora não sendo exatamente uma cidade grande, também não é lá das mais pequenas, e por aqui dizemos sempre e em todos os casos [ɔ.mɛ.'lɛt(i)]. A pronúncia do t palatal por alguém que tenha nascido e se criado aqui é vista como afetação (talvez até um pouco ridicularizado). Em João Pessoa, penso que a situação é a mesma.


----------



## gbasfora

JotaPB said:


> Moro em Campina Grande, Paraíba, que, embora não sendo exatamente uma cidade grande, também não é lá das mais pequenas, e por aqui dizemos sempre e em todos os casos [ɔ.mɛ.'lɛt(i)]. A pronúncia do t palatal por alguém que tenha nascido e se criado aqui é vista como afetação (talvez até um pouco ridicularizado). Em João Pessoa, penso que a situação é a mesma.



Concordo em gênero, número e grau. Moro atualmente em Natal e nunca vi ninguém por aqui pronunciar omeletchi. Quando aparece um a gente diz que ele tá lendo muito O GLOBO. No Ceará o pessoal chia um pouco. Talvez seja vontade de virar sulista hehe


----------



## letgo

Sou de Curitiba, PR e digo ô-me-lé-TE.


----------



## Hagafiero

Sou de Belo Horizonte, MG e digo [õˌmɛ.ˈlɛ.t͡ʃ]. Com acento secundário no primeiro E (acho que isso é característico de Minas Gerais).


----------



## Alandria

letgo said:


> Sou de Curitiba, PR e digo ô-me-lé-TE.



Acho a pronúncia mais bacana. Parece que falam assim também em muitas cidades do sul.

*Estrangeiros devem ficar atentos:*

Sempre quando um nordestino se refere a "Sul", ele está se referindo a Centro-Oeste, Sudeste e Sul; não apenas ao Sul em si. Isso se comprova bem neste tópico.


----------



## mateus-BR

Alandra,

Sou de Goiás, mas tenho vários amigos e parentes do Paraná. Posso lhe assegurar que no Paraná há pelo menos quatro sotaques diferentes.
Em Curitiba, em outras regiões litorâneas e no sul do estado até que pronunciam ô-me-lé-TE, mas na região central e no norte do estado, pronunciam ô-me-lé-tshi.


----------



## mateus-BR

gbasfora,

Talvez não seja vontade de virar sulista, mas apenas uma tendência de mutação automática de sons e fonemas.
Por exemplo, Goiás foi colonizado por bandeirantes paulistas há uns 300 anos, portanto, nossa pronúncia é mais próxima à de "São Paulo - Minas Gerais". Na época da colonização, o fenômeno do T palatal era inexistente, sendo assim, os fenômenos linguísticos ocorridos nas regiões colonizadoras influenciaram na fala Goiana mesmo séculos após a ocupação do território.
Às vezes gosto de imitar a pronúncia nordestina, não aqueles sotaques exagerados como o da Paraíba, mas algo mais suave como o de Pernambuco ou do norte da Bahia.
Também gosto da forma como os Maranhenses conjugam os verbos na segunda pessoa, "falaste, fizeste, estás, etc".
O mais curioso é que o T da Bahia é palatal, mas o estado é do nordeste. Alguém sabe algo a respeito?

Abraço!


----------



## Alandria

mateus-BR said:


> gbasfora,
> 
> Talvez não seja vontade de virar sulista, mas apenas uma tendência de mutação automática de sons e fonemas.
> Por exemplo, Goiás foi colonizado por bandeirantes paulistas há uns 300 anos, portanto, nossa pronúncia é mais próxima à de "São Paulo - Minas Gerais". Na época da colonização, o fenômeno do T palatal era inexistente, sendo assim, os fenômenos linguísticos ocorridos nas regiões colonizadoras influenciaram na fala Goiana mesmo séculos após a ocupação do território.
> Às vezes gosto de imitar a pronúncia nordestina, não aqueles sotaques exagerados como o da Paraíba, mas algo mais suave como o de Pernambuco ou do norte da Bahia.
> Também gosto da forma como os Maranhenses conjugam os verbos na segunda pessoa, "falaste, fizeste, estás, etc".
> O mais curioso é que o T da Bahia é palatal, mas o estado é do nordeste. Alguém sabe algo a respeito?
> 
> Abraço!



No Maranhão, Bahia, Piauí e Ceará é palatal mesmo.


----------



## Hagafiero

O sotaque da Bahia deve ser à parte, porque, para a minha surpresa, Antenor Nascentes agrupou esse dialeto com os do Sul e Sudeste na sua classificação, contrastando-os com os do Norte e Nordeste.


----------



## machadinho

Hagafiero said:


> Sou de Belo Horizonte, MG e digo [õˌmɛ.ˈlɛ.t͡ʃ]. Com acento secundário no primeiro E (acho que isso é característico de Minas Gerais).


[õ]? Eu não.


----------



## danielfigfoz

Ó-me-le-t, mas aviso que aprendi Português como criança, mas não pronuncio omelete da mesma forma que em inglês. Vou perguntar a minha mãe como ela pronuncia a palavra e depois vos digo.

Sim, ela pronuncia da mesma maneira.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Alandria said:


> *Estrangeiros devem ficar atentos:*
> 
> Sempre quando um nordestino se refere a "Sul", ele está se referindo a Centro-Oeste, Sudeste e Sul; não apenas ao Sul em si. Isso se comprova bem neste tópico.


Alandria,
Na verdade, quis dizer o Sul mesmo, porque o *t* palatal/tizado já é _de facto_ característica do Sudeste e do Centro-Oeste, e _está se tornando_ factual para as demais regiões (foi então que disse "o que inclui o Norte, o Nordeste e o *Sul*").
Se me bem recordo, portugueses costumam pronunciar _omelete _como [ˌu.mɐ.ˈlɛ.tɨ], mas não tenho certeza disso. Os colegas do outro lado do Atlântico poder-nos-iam clareá-lo?


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Eduardo Rodrigues said:


> Se me bem recordo, portugueses costumam pronunciar _omelete _como [ˌu.mɐ.ˈlɛ.tɨ], mas não tenho certeza disso. Os colegas do outro lado do Atlântico poder-nos-iam clareá-lo?



O dicionário Langenscheidts que tenho dá *omeleta* [omə' letɐ]: ''não se fazem omeletas sem ovos''. (Acho que o schwa pode se omitir, como na pronúncia francesa).

O Ciberdúvidas diz:



> Esta palavra provém do francês *omelette*, aquele alimento  composto de ovos batidos, que depois se fritam numa gordura, geralmente  azeite, e que seguidamente se enrolam, ficando com o aspecto dum  travesseiro em ponto pequeno.
> Sabemos que a terminação –*ette* das palavras francesas corresponde à terminação –*eta* (-êta) das palavras portuguesas; e assim temos em francês chemis*ette*, e em português camis*eta*; em francês bycicl*ette*, e em português bicicl*eta*; em francês camion*ette*, e em português camion*eta*, etc.
> Portanto, temos em francês omel*ette* e em português omel*eta* (-êta).
> A forma *omoleta*, que lemos no *Prontuário Ortográfico* de Magnus Bergstrom, talvez se deva à pronúncia popular, e mesmo culta.
> É possível que, com o tempo, se venha a fixar a forma *omoleta*, que tem pronúncia mais natural do que *omeleta*. Em qualquer das formas, devemos pronunciar o final da palavra assim: -*êta* e não –*éta*, à semelhança de *carreta*, *careta*, *perneta*, *lingueta*, *treta*, *lambreta* e muitas mais.


http://ciberduvidas.pt/perguntas/get/281599


----------



## danielfigfoz

Eu diria omelete, não omeleta


----------



## danielfigfoz

Eu diria omelete, não omeleta


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Acabo de notar uma... eu não falo [t͡ʃ] ou [d͡ʒ], e sim [t͡ɕ] e [d͡ʑ]. Que coisa...


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

aprendiendo argento said:


> O dicionário Langenscheidts que tenho dá *omeleta* [omə' letɐ]: ''não se fazem omeletas sem ovos''. (Acho que o schwa pode se omitir, como na pronúncia francesa).
> 
> http://ciberduvidas.pt/perguntas/get/281599


Às vezes, há que o Ciberdúvidas seja um tanto "inadequadamente categórico". Algum tempo atrás, li um artigo no Ciberdúvidas em que uma professora brasileira faz uma pergunta sobre um assunto qualquer (não se tratava de regência) e comete o abominável *erro* de dizer "deparei com (algo)" em vez de "(algo) se me deparou". Foi quando levou um "puxão de orelha" por tamanho assassínio gramatical. O que ocorre: No Brasil, e em especial no caso em questão, o "deparar com (algo)" é a regência, digamos, "correta" para a assim dita norma culta. Daí, citou o gramático não-lembro-exatamente-qual (preciso encontrar aquele artigo...) e o professor se desculpou humilde e espirituosamente.

A menos que eu esteja redondamente enganado, acredito que em Portugal, por que peço que também entenda "em dicionários e literatura portugueses", também haja e seja usada a palavra "omelet*e*". Cito um dicionário português que gosto muito, o Priberam, que tem tanto a opção português brasileiro como europeu, e traz também a grafia anterior ao "Novo Acordo Ortográfico". Por acaso, nele há as entradas "omeleta" E "omelet*e*", sendo este substantivo feminino em Portugal e ora feminino, ora masculino no Brasil.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Mas esse _omelete _português se pronuncia como _bilhete _(isto é com ê)?


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

aprendiendo argento said:


> Mas esse _omelete _português se pronuncia como _bilhete _(isto é com ê)?


Engraçado que foi por exatamente esse motivo que iniciei este fio. É uma questão de ortoépia: a norma culta prescreve a pronúncia com o "e" fechado (como "colm*ê*ia" em vez de "colm*é*ia"), mas eu não pronuncio com "e" fechado, e como nunca a ouvisse assim, questionei-a. E "voilà", pelo menos no Brasil é improvável encontrar brasileiros, independentemente da região, falando "omel*ê*te", quanto menos "omelêta".


----------



## Outsider

Nunca ouvi "omelete" pronunciado com "ê" em Portugal, sempre com "é". Eu digo [ˌɔmˈlɛtɨ] ou (geralmente) [ˌɔmˈlɛt]. (A julgar por erros de ortografia que tenho encontrado, muita gente diz [ˌɔmuˈlɛt(ɨ)].) E, já agora, a palavra francesa original _omelette_ também se pronuncia com "e" tónico aberto. Que norma culta é essa de que fala, Eduardo?


----------



## mateus-BR

*aprendiendo argento*,

Não sei em Portugal, mas aqui no Brasil, a pronúncia geral para essa vogal nessa palavra é a 'aberta', como em "pé, fé, café, tereré". É certo que a pronúncia da letra 'O' e da segunda 'E' pode variar entre 'aberta e fechada', dependendo da região do Brasil, mas a terceira letra 'E' é sempre aberta.
Variações: Óméléti, Ómélétshi, Ômêlétshi, Ômêlétê.

Abraço!


----------



## anaczz

Eduardo Rodrigues said:


> ... a norma culta prescreve a pronúncia com o "e" fechado (como "colm*ê*ia" em vez de "colm*é*ia")



Penso que a "norma culta" não prescreve nada, a "norma culta" é observada, uma vez que, segundo entendo, trata-se da língua praticada pelo grupo "de elite" da sociedade (geralmente identificado como sendo a população urbana, de grandes centros, que detenha nível superior de ensino).
Quem prescreve são os gramáticos, os autores, os manuais de redação, etc.
Está aí um bom exemplo de que a prescrição nem sempre coincide com a tal "norma culta".
Se ninguém no Brasil diz omelête, por que então isso seria da norma culta?????


----------



## JotaPB

anaczz said:


> Se ninguém no Brasil diz omelête, por que então isso seria da norma culta?????



Talvez seja porque a norma "curta" prescrita tenha a única e exclusiva função de excluir o máximo possível de pessoas. Inclusive os prescritores e a "classe culta" eles mesmos... a diferença é que todo mundo faz vista grossa quando eles deslizam na "norma culta" que eles inventaram. Já os pobres não... esses erram e erram feio!


----------



## Alandria

Hagafiero said:


> O sotaque da Bahia deve ser à parte, porque, para a minha surpresa, Antenor Nascentes agrupou esse dialeto com os do Sul e Sudeste na sua classificação, contrastando-os com os do Norte e Nordeste.




Você só pode estar de brincadeira, né... 

Se for ler os estudos desse autor, levava-se em consideração a pronúncia das vogais pretônicas e postónicas.
Você fala 'PÉrmãnente' (nordestino) ou "pÊrmÁnente"? 
'Baiano' é um dos sotaques mais fortes do Nordeste, chegam a abrir pretônicas e nasalizar vogais pretônicas além de abrir as postônicas que NEM os outros nordestinos fazem.


----------

